# Solved: Looking for dreamweaver 8



## tommary0517 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dear friends,
I am looking for a trial version of dreamweaver 8. Anibody knows were I could get it?
I tried on adobe site but they only have the new Dreamweaver 8 CS3.
Anybody know a website with the old program?
Thank you very much.
Tommy


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?q=dreamweaver+8+download


----------



## iraq son (Jun 21, 2007)

Post removed by admin.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

iraq son said:


> Post removed by admin.


I'd suggest you read the forum rules if you wish to remain a member here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Gideon_Comp said:


> May I ask what this is related to? - not sure what I did wrong.


P2P Instructions - The purpose of P2P is to illegally trade copyrighted material. We do not support the use of P2P networks and any threads requesting help for them will be closed. This includes Kazaa, Bearshare, WinMX, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.


----------



## monkey56657 (Feb 19, 2007)

In his defense his last post (the one still visible) is correct. P2P is legal, using for sharing/downloading copyrighted content is not.

The limewire website has 2 options when u are about to download.



> I will not use LimeWire for copyright infringement





> I might use LimeWire for copyright infringement


You have to agree not to break copyright laws before you can download it. If P2P was illegal then the application websites would have been taken down long before now, just as vids are removed from youtube.

I didnt see what he put in his other posts, so i cant say whether or not he deserves to be banned. But if he broke the forum rules then i guess its your choice to make.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The part that you and many others keep missing, is that WE DO NOT CARE if some minor number of users use it legally. The majority of the users do not, and if you don't believe that, then I have a bridge to sell to you.

I'd suggest that since you don't have a dog in this fight, you might just keep it that way 

And I gotta love that line, I WILL NOT use LimeWire for copyright infringement  Yeah, like what idiot in his right mind is going to say, oh, yeah, I plan to download illegal stuff  I'm sure they have IP logging.


----------



## monkey56657 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey, i dont disagree with you on that at all.  

I just thought i would confirm what is true.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

monkey56657 said:


> Hey, i dont disagree with you on that at all.


ROFL!


----------



## tommary0517 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi! friends, 
It was not my intention to cause you all those troubles. I am only looking for a trial version of Dreamweaver 8, IF ANY LIGALLY AVAILABLE, to try it. And this only because the new CS3 seems to big for my computer and I do not need all those adde fitures, that is it. 
I do not know if to loOk for previous versions is illegal neither I asked for a crack at all. 
But if it should be wrong to do I am ready to take back all I asked and said. I am not a computer expert.
Thank you for whatever you may do and the precious help always promptly provided.
Tommy


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Look at my first post.

The first link should do the trick.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Tommy, worry not, your question was NOT the problem at all


----------



## tommary0517 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi MMJ,
I made an attempt to download but it does not start by iteslf and when I go for the mirror as suggested there it takes me to Adobe website. But it would give another version: CS3


----------



## monkey56657 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have uploaded a copy of the trial from a backup i have.

I'll remove it from the server in a few days so keep a copy once you have it download.

The file is "Dreamweaver 8 - 30 Day Trial Version".

http://www.compcentral.net/filedump/DreamTrial.exe


----------



## tommary0517 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello!
Thank you very much for your help. It is great of you. It works fine.
Tommy


----------



## monkey56657 (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay No Problem .

Ill remove the file now, its only on shared hosting so low bandwdith.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.


----------

